# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2014



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2014 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2014 às 08:46)

Mais uma manhã que começa com nuvens, com alguma sorte nos próximos dias ainda há chuvisco.

Vento nulo e 18,3ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Ago 2014 às 09:34)

Bom dia ao Forum!

"Meu querido mês de Agosto..." 

Ontem foi um dia que não vi o sol, praias desertas, temperaturas baixinhas e sem sinal de nortada.

Hoje segue pelo mesmo prisma... sem sol, sem praia... ideal para refrescar as casas... 

Estou a gostar deste Verão Irlandês!


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2014 às 12:02)

Boas

Finalmente um dia sem SW hoje já aqueceu bem mais e o sol voltou ainda que com algumas nuvens no céu...mínima de 19,6ºC 

Agora estão 24,2ºC, 58%Hr, 1016,3hpa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## ct5iul (1 Ago 2014 às 13:12)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 24.4 ºC
Temp Mini: 18.6ºC
Rajada Máxima: 33.5 km/h 


Temp atual 24.3ºC 13:10

Pressão: 1011.7Hpa 13:10
Intensidade do Vento: 14.8 km/h 13:10
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: WS
Temperatura do vento: 23.9ºC 13:10
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.1ºC 13:10
Humidade Relativa:55% 13:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 Alto 13:10
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/





WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2014 às 14:14)

Por aqui hoje já há sol mas para o fim da tarde deverá voltar a encobrir-se.

Vento moderado.


----------



## homem do mar (1 Ago 2014 às 14:52)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2014*

Boas por aqui registou se a 1 mínima do ano com 20.3 por agora 25.1


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2014 às 15:16)

25.3ºC e algum vento e céu pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2014 às 16:11)

Boas tardes,

*21,0ºC*
*70%* de HR

Chuva fraca amanha.
Nortada a montes a partir de Domingo/Segunda, parece que vem para ficar.
Enfim, será basicamente isso este inicio de Agosto.


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2014 às 18:27)

minima: 19.3ºC
maxima: 25.6ºC
actual: 22.4ºC e ventania


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2014 às 18:54)

chegou as nuvens o vento acalmou


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2014 às 20:53)

A tarde foi marcada por alguma nortada moderada.

Hoje
Máxima 27 | Mínima 16 °C

Actual: 20.9 °C


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2014 às 21:07)

Tarde de nortada moderada e céu a encobrir-se progressivamente.

20.5ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2014 às 21:19)

*18,9ºC*
Céu bem cinzento.

Segundo o ECMWF, a precipitação fraca aparecerá por volta das 5/6H da próxima madrugada.
Curiosamente, o mesmo modelo meteu mais chuva nesta ultima saída.






Fonte: http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Lisboa/Alcabideche/hour_by_hour_detailed.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Ago 2014 às 07:05)

Bons dias

Por aqui vai chovendo com a presença de alguns raios solares matinais, um bom cenário para se acordar


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2014 às 07:45)

Mais uma manhã de outubro com muitas nuvens e sem vento.

Por agora 18,4ºC, vamos lá ver até onde irá chegar, será que irá ser mais um dia de 21/22ºC ?


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2014 às 11:46)

Boas

Tendo em conta o SW horrível que tive a ultima semana até que melhorou bem o tempo ontem e hoje  

Mínima 18,2ºC

Agora céu muito nublado com algumas abertas 23,6ºC, 69%Hr e vento fraco de W


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2014 às 12:00)

por aqui 23.8ºC céu muito nublado e está a pingar por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2014 às 12:16)

Boas

Tempo um pouco abafado.
*20,7ºC
82 % HR
0,3 mm*

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


Reparei agora que no wunderground surgiu uma nova estação, localizada junto ao* Sobral de Monte Agraço*.
Quantas mais melhor,isto partindo do pressuposto que estão bem instaladas e com dados minimamente credíveis.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Ago 2014 às 17:04)

Parece aproximar-se alguma precipitação fraca.

Céu nublado durante todo o dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2014 às 19:21)

Começou a chuviscar fraco.


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Ago 2014 às 23:34)

Pois é, não, não me enganei nas fotos , foram tirada hoje mesmo pelas 19:30h apox., tiradas pertinho do marco geodésico de Montemor 






















e a bela temperatura que se fazia na altura, mas penso que se estivesse parado mais tempo éra capaz de descer mais um pouco, tinha começado a cair um minusculo chuvisco depois de arrancar,






tenho pena de hoje não ter podido dar a voltinha por Sintra, porque pelo menos na Peninha deveria estar interessante e observar pela webcam do Guincho.


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2014 às 02:56)

Boa noite

Dia 1, sexta, de madrugada:









À tarde





Na noite de sexta dia 1 para sábado começou a chuviscar por volta das 2h. Choveu fraco durante a noite, apenas humedeceu o solo.
Dia 2 de madrugada:





À tarde


----------



## CptRena (3 Ago 2014 às 03:19)

Antes de ontem (Sexta dia 1 Ago), a parte da tarde foi passada em Coimbra, a fazer manutenção no parque meteo da Bencanta.
Ao contrário da manutenção em Anadia, desta vez fui sozinho, pois o colega Estação SP não pôde ir. Mas ainda vou ter que lá voltar, de preferência com ajuda, porque aquilo está mesmo demais. Devo ter tirado para aí 1/5, ou menos, da erva de dentro do parque. Cheguei lá cerca das 15:10 e estive a dar-lhe até cerca das 18:35.
Não deu para mais, embora as condições meteo tivessem ajudado bastante.
Levei água para lavar eventualmente alguma coisa, mas esqueci-me de água para beber (e de um lanchinho). 

Deixo aqui algumas fotos do parque. A terceira ficou quase perfeita (no antes vs depois) 














​
Finalmente os carreiros do parque (visíveis nesta imagem do GMaps  http://goo.gl/maps/ShKzl) começam a ficar bem visíveis, para evitar que eu ponha o pé em cima de termómetros, como aconteceu no local em Dezembro passado. Dá para imaginar, ou melhor ver, por que isso terá ocorrido, n'é?


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2014 às 10:13)

Boas

*20,3ºC* e céu encoberto.

Segundo o SAT24, pouco falta para o céu limpar, pespectiva-se uma tarde solarenga.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2014 às 10:23)

Vitor TT disse:


> Pois é, não, não me enganei nas fotos , foram tirada hoje mesmo pelas 19:30h apox., tiradas pertinho do marco geodésico de Montemor



Por curiosidade, fui ver a que altitude se encontra esse marco geodesico, 357 metros, bela vista.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2014 às 11:34)

Mais uma manhã e dia nublado, isto anda dificil de se por em condições .

De momento 21,2ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2014 às 11:36)

Por aqui já limpou bastante, o sol já brilha.
*21,7ºC*
______

A próxima minima promete ser um pouco fresca, madrugada de inversões nos sítios do costume.


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2014 às 13:56)

por aqui 26.9ºC e céu com algumas nuvens e 0.5mm acumulado

esta madrugada era 2h, estava eu em Coruche para a festa da cerveja na praça de toiros, estava prestes a começar algo quando nesse momento começa a chover, uns chuviscos bem intensos, tudo a fugir para dentro, prontos acabou se logo a festa  eu gosto de chuva mas podia ter esperado mais 1 ou 2 horas


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2014 às 14:22)

*23,1ºC*

Nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2014 às 18:07)

*21,6ºc*


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2014 às 18:09)

Boas tardes

Volta Verão, estás perdoado...

madrugada, belo cordão de nuvens sobre a Arrábida






à tarde, um dia de Verão com excelente visibilidade e o regresso da nortada





Pormenores das nuvens no horizonte




podem ver-se um pequeno cordão de nuvens sobre a arriba da Caparica (Fonte da Telha exactamente) e depois o principal sobre a Arrábida





e a excelente luminosidade à medida que o céu foi limpando para a tarde


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2014 às 19:48)

Nortada moderada.
*19,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2014 às 21:35)

Continua a arrefecer, e ainda bem, já chega de sauna.
*17,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2014 às 22:14)

Boa noite

Para terminar o dia uma curiosidade:
 Um crepúsculo com ténues nuvens na alta troposfera e raios de sol produzidos pelo poente que à hora desta imagem estaria já afastado cerca de 600Km para WNW. A existência destes raios denuncia nuvens com opacidade e extensão vertical: uma forma de saber que existiria uma frente sensivelmente a essa distância. Efectivamente ela está presente nas imagens de satélite e na carta sinóptica. A observação do horizonte, antes de existirem satélites, era particularmente útil na previsão a curto prazo, como é óbvio.


----------



## overcast (3 Ago 2014 às 22:24)

StormRic disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Para terminar o dia uma curiosidade:
> Um crepúsculo com ténues nuvens na alta troposfera e raios de sol produzidos pelo poente que à hora desta imagem estaria já afastado cerca de 600Km para WNW. A existência destes raios denuncia nuvens com opacidade e extensão vertical: uma forma de saber que existiria uma frente sensivelmente a essa distância. Efectivamente ela está presente nas imagens de satélite e na carta sinóptica. A observação do horizonte, antes de existirem satélites, era particularmente útil na previsão a curto prazo, como é óbvio.



Esta fotografia está brutal. Até a ponho repetida. 
Entretanto a Nortada segue moderada. Segue-se uma semana com Nortada moderada a forte talvez. Cuidado na A16 e na A5


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2014 às 22:48)

A temperatura tem oscilando, consoante a intensidade do vento.
Neste momento, *17,7ºC*, estáveis.


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Ago 2014 às 23:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por curiosidade, fui ver a que altitude se encontra esse marco geodesico, 357 metros, bela vista.



Obrigado, ah e até já nevou  tenho registos disso claro, mas ainda não andava por cá,
também já teve direito a um "capacete" hehehe, ainda tirei umas fotografias na segunda feira passada de manhãzinha quando tive de ir ao HBA, é pena que da minha casa não visualizo a serra, se não dava lá mais uns pulinhos, talvez comece a ir na bike.


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Ago 2014 às 00:05)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Volta Verão, estás perdoado...



Como ainda não posso andar de bike a longo curso, ando a pé, onde começo na Cruz Quebrada e termino junto ao forte na rampa de acesso á praia, hoje cheguei pelas 20:00 h a este local,

temperaturas amenas talvez 22-23º, não senti frio ( fui t-shirt ), mas algum vento ao longo do trajecto, reduzindo de intensidade quando me aproximei do carro pelas +- 21:15h.

Excelente dia que deve ter estado para a fotografia ( ausência de neblina ) que raramente apanho quando dou umas voltas por ai fora para o efeito mais junto ao litoral.


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2014 às 17:26)

Boa tarde

Um dia de Verão infelizmente já com condições propícias à eclosão de incêndios:

Data 	Hora           Local 	        Concelho 	Distrito 	Ponto Situação 	Tipo
4/8 	14:27 	Azoia / Sesimbra 	Sesimbra 	Setúbal 	Em Curso 	Inc. em Mato
4/8 	15:30 	Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS): Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros de Sesimbra.
4/8 	15:31 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
4/8 	15:32 	Acionado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF01) de Lisboa.
4/8 	15:35 	Estrada Nacional 379 cortada entre Estalagem dos Zimbros e Aldeia Pinheirinhos.
4/8 	16:15 	Posto de Comando Operacional (PCO) instalado na Estalagem dos Zimbros (N 38º 26' 46'' W 009º 09' 10'').
4/8 	16:40 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.















4/8 	17:25 	Acionados dois Aviões Bombardeiros Médios Anfíbios.
4/8 	17:30 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.

está a demorar muito e a espalhar-se, meios aéreos tardios, continuo a ver duas frentes

4/8 	17:58 	Acionado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF02) de Lisboa.






esta mensagem deverá talvez ser transferida para um tópico de seguimento de incêndios (?)

4/8 	18:27 	Acionado Veículo de Planeamento, Comando e Comunicações (VPCC) de Lisboa para o Teatro de Operações (TO). 
4/8 	18:30 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=722376
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=722400
http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia/incendio-obriga-a-corte-de-estrada-em-sesimbra-1665377

o vento não está a ajudar, a frente primária parece estar em rescaldo, outros dois focos estão activos, um não está de todo controlado, vêem-se os AVB em acção.

os AVB não páram, 19:30, mas a frente sul mantém-se e o fumo engrossou e está mais escuro, quantas árvores perdidas...

4/8 	19:25 	Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS): Comandante Operacional Distrital de Setúbal.
4/8 	19:30 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente. Operações de combate a decorrerem favoravelmente. 

as últimas passagens dos AVB mudaram a cor do fumo, situação mais favorável agora 19:45

4/8 	19:44 	Incêndio Dominado.
4/8 	19:44 	Vereador do Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil de Sesimbra no Posto de Comando Operacional (PCO).


























Esta mensagem deve ser transferida para outro tópico, peço a quem o possa fazer, eu não sei como fazer.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2014 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *16,0ºC* / *22,8ºC*

Agora: *21,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2014 às 21:27)

o céu para W está com tons acastanhado


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2014 às 22:01)

*18,9ºC* estaveis.
Céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2014 às 15:45)

Boas tardes

Minima: *18,0ºC*
Actual: *22,6ºC*

Nortada moderada a forte,ainda assim,nada de especial.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2014 às 16:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada moderada a forte,ainda assim,nada de especial.



Hoje está um dia minimamente de verão .

23,7ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Ago 2014 às 16:56)

Hoje mais um dia ventoso com temperatura amena/quente.

29.1ºC actuais.


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2014 às 19:18)

minima: 14.9ºC
maxima: 30.0ºC
actual: 25.4ºC e vento


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2014 às 19:25)

*21,3ºC
*
Vento moderado


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2014 às 21:13)

Boas

Mínima 18,0ºC e máxima de 29,4ºC

Por agora 22,6ºC, 71%Hr, 1019,9hpa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Ago 2014 às 21:54)

21.2ºC actuais e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2014 às 22:22)

*18,9ºC *
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2014 às 01:53)

Boas noites

Algumas imagens ainda de dia 4, 2ªfeira.

O fumo do incêndio estratificou em finas camadas, para quem mais a Este viu o poente, Coruche por exemplo, deve ter ficado com uma cor estranha. Ainda se vê duas pequenas colunas de fumo do rescaldo:






O poente de dia 4 em Carcavelos foi assim, com nuvens a ser formadas pela nortada:





Ao crepúsculo ainda se vislumbram os raios distantes do sol (efeito semelhante ao descrito numa mensagem anterior, mas mais ténue):





Como houve um apagão da iluminação pública em Carcavelos, aproveitei para registar o belo céu, onde se pode observar, da direita para a esquerda, o alinhamento de três astros com a Lua:
- A estrela Spica da constelação da Virgem (junto à margem direita) magnitude aparente 0,95;
- Marte, a 1,21 U.A., magn. apar. 0,44;
- Saturno (perto da Lua e da estrela Alfa da constelação da Balança), a 9,80 U.A., magn. apar. 1,32;
- Lua em quarto crescente, magn. apar. -11,30;
- A constelação do Escorpião, com a cauda por entre as nuvens sobre as luzes mais brilhantes do restaurante;
- A passagem de um avião na sua rota típica de aproximação à Portela;
- A constelação do Sagitário;
- O centro da Via Láctea, muito ténue mas o facto de se ver mesmo com o luar de frente mostra que a atmosfera estava bastante límpida;
- A convergência das nuvens na direcção entre Sul e SSE, nortada típica;
- A luz do farol do Cabo Espichel no horizonte;
- As luzes da Azóia, Sesimbra.
- É possível também ver algures rastos de satélites mas não nesta imagem reduzida.





A tonalidade azul foi acentuada para ficar mais cénico...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2014 às 13:46)

Boas tardes

Sigo com *23,5ºC* e vento moderado.
______

*StormRic*, grandes fotos,como sempre.


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2014 às 13:51)

Boas

Mínima de 19,0ºC

Por agora sigo com 27,7ºC, 52%Hr, 1019,4hPa  e vento fraco de NW


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2014 às 17:07)

minima: 17.2ºC
maxima: 30.2ºC
atual: 28.5ºC e vento


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2014 às 17:25)

*21,5ºC*
Nortada moderada


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2014 às 17:50)

Boas tardes

Ontem e hoje nortada moderada a forte.
Alguns videos HD que ilustram o seu efeito no cimo da Serra de Sintra (Cruz Alta), ontem dia 5 ao fim da tarde depois das 19h, com o início tardio da formação do "capacete" de nuvens.
Se notarem a cruz a abanar é falso, claro, é um efeito digital da estabilização de imagem feita pelo YouTube, a câmara e o operador é que abanavam e quase voavam  

Quando a cobertura de nuvens se fecha completamente e se embrenha na floresta o vento recrudesce, é um vento contínuo, com poucas variações, sem grandes rajadas. Depois mostro videos dessa fase.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2014 às 18:27)

Hoje, dia 6, amanheceu com nuvens dispersas mas que mostravam alguma organização em linhas perpendiculares ao vento, provavelmente efeito de ondas da orografia, excelente visibilidade como têm sido os últimos dias, sem neblina:





Aqui perto, em Oeiras, no vale da Ribeira da Lage a norte da A5, eclodiu um incêndio que já produziu grande nuvem de fumo  . A foto é das 16:30, uma hora depois do início.





Data 	Hora 	Local 	Concelho 	Distrito 	Ponto Situação 	Tipo
6/8 	15:30 	Quinta das Estrangeiras 	Oeiras 	Lisboa 	Em Curso 	Inc. em Mato
6/8 	16:48 	Comandante Operações Socorro (COS): Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros de Oeiras.
6/8 	17:51 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
6/8 	17:57 	Posto Comando Operacional (PCO) instalado em Porto Salvo (N 38º 43' 02'' W 009º 18' 37'').
6/8 	18:04 	Acionada para o Teatro de Operações (TO) uma máquina de rasto da Câmara Municipal de Oeiras. 

Aqui não há meios aéreos que valham, mesmo assim um helicóptero podia ajudar.

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=722863
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/chamas-lavram-em-mato-de-porto-salvo

6/8 	18:40 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.

nuvem de fumo menos concentrada, a situação deve estar a "evoluir favoravelmente"

6/8 	18:50 	Incêndio dominado.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Ago 2014 às 18:53)

Boas mínima de 20.2 máxima de 29


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2014 às 19:25)

Nortada moderada
*20,7ºC*

A *serra de Sintra* segue com um sr.capacete. 
____

Já não me lembro da ultima vez em que registei 30ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2014 às 20:35)

A nortada acelerou bastante na ultima hora, sopra com grande intensidade, isto sim é Alcabideche. 

*19,3ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Ago 2014 às 21:25)

21.8ºC actuais e vento moderado.


----------



## Lousano (6 Ago 2014 às 23:26)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de Verão "em lume brando"... as matas agradecem os reduzidos incêndios apesar de um ano chuvoso que fez crescer muito mato.

Tmax: 28,3ºC

Tmin: 17,4ºC


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2014 às 00:22)

Mais um pouco do agradável tempo de Verão, mas este é típico (Sintra), dia 5 (podia ser outro dia, é quase sempre assim quando se vêem nuvens sobre a serra)


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2014 às 00:48)

Poente de dia 6, 4ªfeira, nortada moderada, curioso cordão de nuvens sobre o mar, diferente do habitual:


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2014 às 11:19)

StormRic disse:


> Mais um pouco do agradável tempo de Verão, mas este é típico (Sintra), dia 5 (podia ser outro dia, é quase sempre assim quando



Foi a 24 de Agosto de 2013, tá quase a fazer anos, é sempre recordar, a zona é a mesma .


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Ago 2014 às 12:53)

Dia nublado com 26.3ºC actuais.


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2014 às 14:22)

Um belo dia de verão por aqui céu limpo e 27,4ºC o vento sopra fraco 

A mínima foi 20,2ºC


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2014 às 14:54)

boas por incrivel que seja mais uma vez tive noite tropical com a mínima de 21.1 por agora 27.6


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2014 às 15:52)

Tarde amena, *24,7ºC* e vento moderado.
______

Por volta das 9:30 caiu uma timida morrinha na zona de S.joão do Estoril.


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2014 às 17:09)

minima: 16.1ºC
maxima: 28.9ºC
actual: 28.2ºC e vento


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2014 às 20:39)

Boas,

*20,2ºC* e nortada moderada a forte.

A serra segue com o tradicional _capacete_.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2014 às 20:56)

Hoje
Máxima 29 | Mínima 18 °C
actual: 23.4 °C
Vento de N-14.8 km/h
A tarde de hoje e de ontem foram marcadas pela nortada moderada, para nao variar, agora ja baixou de intensidade.



Ontem
Máxima 30.7 | Mínima 18.7 °C


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2014 às 21:46)

Entretanto a nortada caiu, o vento sopra fraco.

*19,8ºC*, noite agradável, quem diria.


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2014 às 02:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> *20,2ºC* e nortada moderada a forte.
> 
> A serra segue com o tradicional _capacete_.



Posição previlegiada a tua para vigiar a cobertura na serra 
Ontem dia 7 andei novamente lá por cima ao fim da tarde e noite, bem no meio desse agradável nevoeiro ventoso. Curiosamente, frio é o que não estava lá em cima  , t-shirt mesmo à noite. Cruzei-me na estrada Pena-Capuchos com um numeroso grupo de corredores que aproveitava o vento para refrescar da actividade. Não há melhor do que a serra para a preparação e prática desportiva, nomeadamente caminhada, marcha, corrida, ciclismo, orientação e até escalada.


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2014 às 03:02)

ja tive 19.6ºC agora a temperatura está a subir já vou com 20.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2014 às 11:11)

Mínima tropical de 20,1ºC, vamos lá ver se vai ficar por aqui, neste momento 23,3ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2014 às 13:16)

Boas por incrível que pareça este ano estou a ter mais mínimas tropicais do que em anos recentes. Pode não ter aquecido muito este verão mas também não arrefeceu muito.
Mínima de 21.1 por agora 27.2


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2014 às 16:00)

StormRic disse:


> Posição previlegiada a tua para vigiar a cobertura na serra



É verdade, a serra  propriamente dita está a uns escassos kms a norte,já o parque natural Sintra-Cascais está apenas a 1 km daqui, falo da zona do vale do pisão/porto côvo. 
___

Dia abafado este. 
Às 12:30, em São João do Estoril, chegou a chover fraco, durou uns 3 minutos.

T.actual: *25,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2014 às 16:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mínima tropical de 20,1ºC, vamos lá ver se vai ficar por aqui



É provavel que sim, o meteograma do ECMWF aponta nesse sentido.


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2014 às 16:30)

por aqui estão 28.0ºC e 60% humidade e céu muito nublado e vento fraco

está abafado


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2014 às 17:00)

24,6ºC e 74%, muito calor, é quase a mesma sensação que estivessem 40ºC e 30%.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2014 às 18:49)

*22,9ºC *
*77 % HR*
Impera a sauna.
____

Na próxima segunda, regressa a forte nortada.

Era bom que a estação amadora de Alcabideche voltasse ao activo, dava jeito para consultar o vento médio e as rajadas máximas.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2014 às 21:39)

Boas máxima de 27.6 por agora 24.1 perspectiva-se mais uma noite tropical para estes lados


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2014 às 02:41)

por aqui está 19.7ºC e está assim a algum tempo, ontem por esta hora começou a subir, a minima de ontem foi 19.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2014 às 03:35)

ja esta a subir 20.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2014 às 05:25)

Bom dia

Dia 7, amanhecer, nuvens baixas como tem sido frequente nestes últimos dias:






Ontem dia 8, início da tarde, agradável dia de Verão com algumas nuvens para amenizar o sol forte e a sensação de abafado devido à humidade relativamente elevada:





A meio da tarde começaram a aparecer as nuvens altas associadas à frente de muito fraca actividade:





Fim da tarde, em Lisboa, aspecto das mesmas nuvens em aproximação lenta:




Vista para oriente:


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2014 às 08:41)

Boas

Mais um amanhecer igual a tantos outros, cheio de nuvens  baixas e nevoeiro na serra(que bela rega nestas ultimas semanas).

T.actual: *21,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2014 às 09:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais um amanhecer igual a tantos outros, cheio de nuvens  baixas e nevoeiro na serra(que bela rega nestas ultimas semanas).



Tal e qual, a mínima ontem sempre foi de 20,1ºC, hoje a fasquia está nos 20,3ºC .

Neste momento 21,8ºC e vento fraco de SW com humidade nos 86%.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2014 às 12:02)

*24,2ºc*


----------



## homem do mar (9 Ago 2014 às 14:32)

Boas por aqui mais uma noite tropical desde segunda feira com noites tropicais consecutivas parece que estou em cuba  a mínima de hoje foi de 21.5 por agora 29.6


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2014 às 17:50)

Boas tardes

Hoje o amanhecer pareceu igual ao dos dias anteriores mas os restos da frente dissipada deixaram nuvens altas e ilhas de nevoeiro coladas ao oceano que andaram a "brincar" ao longo da costa desde Cascais à barra do Tejo e Caparica, pelo menos no que era visível aqui de Carcavelos. Inicialmente ao largo da costa foram aproximando-se e cobriram as praias e o forte de S.Julião mas aparentemente não entraram mais para o interior. Também se viam bancos de nuvens baixas, possivelmente associadas também a nevoeiro, sobre a Charneca da Caparica e do Cabo Espichel (oculto) à Arrábida.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2014 às 17:57)

Vento nulo, excepto quando um banco de nevoeiro atingiu o forte de S.Julião, altura em que soprou de SE. Alguns aspectos do nevoeiro a entrar na barra do Tejo. Estes videos mostram o movimento lento dos bancos de nevoeiro e devem preferencialmente ser vistos aos saltos, para observar melhor a progressão:


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2014 às 19:51)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/off-topic/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-7798.html#post437407


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2014 às 21:17)

minima: 19.3ºC
maxima: 29.7ºC
actual: 22.7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2014 às 09:40)

Boas,

Minima de 18,0ºC

Agora: 20,9ºC / Céu encoberto / Vento sul / 88% HR

O céu deve limpar lá para às 11horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2014 às 11:54)

Ontem a mínima sempre foi de 20,3ºC .

Hoje a mínima já foi de 19,1ºC e neste momento estão 22,3ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2014 às 15:12)

Mais um dia quente e húmido por aqui, ou seja, abafado.

Neste momento com 57% de humidade (em subida) e 26.7ºC, depois de uma máxima de *30.3ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2014 às 20:57)

Hoje
Máxima 33 | Mínima 18 °C
actual: 24 °C


Ontem
Máxima 34.2 | Mínima 18.5 °C


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2014 às 21:21)

Noite agradável, com vento fraco e céu geralmente nublado.

A Super Lua à momentos:


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2014 às 22:07)

Humidade continua a bater forte, 21,1ºC e 90%, que tempo horrível  não faz vento.


----------



## joselamego (10 Ago 2014 às 22:15)

É um agosto tropical, daí a humidade ser alta...
Aqui em Lamego estão 19ºC e humidade relativa de 80%


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2014 às 22:26)

Boas por aqui fizemos uma pausa nas noites tropical com a mínima a ser de 19.7 a máxima foi de 31.7


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2014 às 23:59)

Boas, de facto está cá uma sauna, mal por mal venha a nortada. 

*21,1ºC
90% HR*


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2014 às 00:00)

por aqui estão 21.9ºC e 83% humidade


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Ago 2014 às 00:27)

StormRic disse:


> Vento nulo, excepto quando um banco de nevoeiro atingiu o forte de S.Julião, altura em que soprou de SE. Alguns aspectos do nevoeiro a entrar na barra do Tejo. Estes videos mostram o movimento lento dos bancos de nevoeiro e devem preferencialmente ser vistos aos saltos, para observar melhor a progressão:
> http://youtu.be/ufSWhGwcPPY



Sim, confirmo, no Sábado fui de manhâ entre as 11:00 e 12:00h á Fonte da Telha para uma caminhada e estava nevoeiro, um pouco denso, quase ausência de vento, temperatura agradável ( talvez 25 - 27º ) e sim muita humidade, cheguei ao carro a destilar e fui sem camisola e em alguns sitios até podia ir nú  ( em direcção á Lagoa de Albufeira )


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Ago 2014 às 00:29)

Ontem ( Domingo ) durante a caminhada C. Quebrada - Carcavelos, esperava algum frio, mas não, temperatura agradavel, talvez a rondar os 26º pouco vento e novamente muita humidade.

Carcavelos, começo a ver reposição de areias nas praias de forma natural claro,







e Lisboa ao fundo,


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2014 às 00:36)

Dia ameno na zona Oeste, a máxima rondou os 24ºC.

Praia do Cavalinho ( a norte da Praia da Ribeira D´Ilhas, Ericeira)


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2014 às 02:15)

ainda 21.0ºC será que é desta a 1ª minima tropical


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2014 às 04:50)

Bom dia (quase)

O nevoeiro matinal nos últimos dias tem produzido belos quadros, curioso é que em cada dia os tipos de nuvens são diferentes.
Dia 9, sábado, o forte semi-oculto:




e a praia submersa por fina camada de nevoeiro, interessante o contraste com o céu limpo e as nuvens altas. Do lado direito vê-se uma zona mais iluminada na direcção oposta à do sol





Dia 10, domingo, a humidade e a luz do amanhecer filtrada pela neblina/nevoeiro produzem belas cores:




as nuvens estrato-cumulos constituem uma camada diferenciada do nevoeiro, moviam-se em direcções cruzadas


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2014 às 05:45)

Ao fim da tarde de Domingo, dia 10, as nuvens elegantes contribuiam para a impressão de horizontes largos de Carcavelos:





e o poente, por alguns momentos, fez lembrar uma erupção vulcânica:


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2014 às 06:28)

AndréFrade disse:


> Noite agradável, com vento fraco e céu geralmente nublado.
> 
> A Super Lua à momentos:



Grande apanhado, fantástico momento!


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2014 às 06:49)

Nebulosidade baixa em Carcavelos que foi aumentando ao longo da madrugada, mas até cerca das 4h a Super-Lua ainda brilhou bem, fica aqui o meu registo possível:









A entrada de nebulosidade de NNO terminou as observações, esperemos que as próximas três noites tenham pelo menos abertas como hoje, para se ver algumas Perseides...





Agora, 7h em ponto, céu encoberto mas sem nevoeiro, apenas se vê uma estreita faixa aberta rosada ao longe sobre a Arrábida e com nuvens destacadas a colar-se aos cimos. Vento fraco de NNO ou N, temperatura não desceu abaixo dos 21º, boa visibilidade sem neblina mas... tudo cinzento.


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2014 às 13:46)

primeira minima tropical deste ano com 20.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2014 às 14:04)

Boas

Neste momento registo apenas *21,3ºC*, graças a nortada,e posso dizer que já anda bem nervosa.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2014 às 14:09)

Boa tarde.

Depois de alguns dias marcados por céu muito nublado / encoberto, e vento fraco a moderado, hoje o Sol brilha livremente (céu limpo) e o vento sopra em geral, forte.

Sigo com 22,0ºC e 44% de humidade. 1021 hPa de pressão. Mínima de *19,1ºC*.


Recordo que *este mês ainda não superei* os *25,6ºC*!


----------



## homem do mar (11 Ago 2014 às 16:34)

Boas por aqui regressaram as noites tropicais com a mínima a ser de 21.0 por agora 27.3


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2014 às 16:52)

Homem do mar, já tinhas reparado nisto?

O dono da estação de Seiça instalou mais uma estação a poucos metros da outra que todos nós conhecemos, ou seja, a nova estação é a que está mais proxima da estrada.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2014 às 17:23)

Vendaval e *20,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2014 às 17:47)

Céu limpo mas com um véu de cirros sobre o horizonte do quadrante SO a ONO e neblina ou bruma/fumo que tornam o céu esbranquiçado. Nortada moderada que tem vindo a intensificar-se com rajadas fortes as quais levantam nuvens de poeira aqui nos parques de terra batida da praia de Carcavelos: é típico do verão e das cada vez mais escassas barreiras naturais ao vento, para alguma coisa estavam cá as árvores de Carcavelos. Quando destruirem parte da Mata dos Ingleses e iniciarem as construções vai ser um inferno de pó muito pior.


----------



## lsalvador (11 Ago 2014 às 18:07)

Tomar, com 25º e um vendaval maluco. Irra tanto vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2014 às 20:22)

Esteve uma tarde ventosa, mas agora o vento parece acalmar. Já é normal, a partir desta hora o vento diminui gradualmente de intensidade e durante a noite o vento é nulo.

Hoje com menos humidade e 21.8ºC actuais.


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2014 às 21:06)

afinal não é desta que vou ter minima tropical, durante a madrugada tive 20.3ºC, mas a esta hora já tenho 20.1ºC portanto vai ser abaixo dos 20 a minima


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2014 às 21:10)

Dois pequenos apontamentos de video do vento, NNO ou NO, em Carcavelos, mas não apanhei os momentos piores

só o mar já fala por si.

Nesta altura, 21H, o vento tornou-se fraco e o céu continuando limpo está mais transparente. Se não fosse a Lua que está a  nascer agora a noite seria óptima para a observação das Perseides, se continuar assim amanhã e depois serão melhores pois a Lua nascerá já com o crepúsculo fechado.

   A variação entre as manhãs e as tardes destes dias de Agosto aqui pelo litoral centro devia ser ilustrada com o ditado popular que se refere a... Março (...) de manhã inverno, de tarde verão.
Hoje ao amanhecer era assim





depois foi a tarde de sol (e vento) que se viu, quem se tivesse levantado tarde não teria acreditado como tinha sido o amanhecer


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2014 às 21:21)

Boas noites,

Forte nortada e *17,7ºC*

Segundo o GFS,  quinta e sexta deverão ser os dias onde a nortada soprará com mais intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2014 às 23:23)

A nortada não abranda.
*17,6ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (11 Ago 2014 às 23:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Homem do mar, já tinhas reparado nisto?
> 
> O dono da estação de Seiça instalou mais uma estação a poucos metros da outra que todos nós conhecemos, ou seja, a nova estação é a que está mais proxima da estrada.



Por acaso não sabia tenho de ir lá espreitar um dia destes.
Se bem que acho que vão ter pouca diferença relativamente a temperatura


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2014 às 00:30)

Sim, os dados vão ser iguais, possivelmente a estação estará numa fase de testes ou algo do genero.
Por acaso gostava de ver umas fotos, se conseguires, depois partilha.
________

Segundo os bombeiros de Alcabideche, está ocorrer um incêndio aqui perto, com esta nortada, não deve estar a ser nada fácil.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2014 às 10:41)

Depois de um conjunto de dias relativamente húmidos e cujas máximas atingiam ou rondavam sempre os 30 ºC, ontem chegou apenas aos 27,5 ºC.

E hoje, também para destoar, por pouco que não foi mínima tropical, ficando-se pelos 19,5 ºC.

Não têm sido raras as noites tropicais devido à existência de nebulosidade durante a noite e após um bom aquecimento diurno.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Ago 2014 às 15:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, os dados vão ser iguais, possivelmente a estação estará numa fase de testes ou algo do genero.
> Por acaso gostava de ver umas fotos, se conseguires, depois partilha.
> ________
> 
> Segundo os bombeiros de Alcabideche, está ocorrer um incêndio aqui perto, com esta nortada, não deve estar a ser nada fácil.


 Quando lá passar a ver se consigo tirar foto quando o dono do terreno não tiver lá


----------



## homem do mar (12 Ago 2014 às 15:56)

Por aqui mínima de 18.2 por agora estão 27.2


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2014 às 16:12)

Boas tardes,

T.minima: *17,5ºC*

No inicio da manhã, era visível muitos ramos partidos aqui nas estradas das redondezas.
Neste momento a nortada não está nada de especial, mas amanha volta à carga.


T.actual: *23,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2014 às 18:50)

Boas tardes

Uma noite de céu limpo, um luar magnífico, nada de perseides, amanhecer com céu totalmente limpo, sem nevoeiros ou neblinas, cheio de aves  . Um perfeito dia de Verão, nem sequer a nortada soprou, é um vento fraco que nem se pode chamar de nortada. Alguns farrapos de nuvens, insignificantes, para Oeste. Mas na imagem de satélite a frente de nuvens aproxima-se e vai cobrir o céu para a noite, se não se dissipar.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2014 às 21:52)

Boas

Morrinha e *20,5ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2014 às 22:52)

por aqui 22.3ºC e céu encoberto, espero que cai-a uns chuviscos


----------



## nelson972 (12 Ago 2014 às 23:16)

23,1° e chuva miudinha  que escorre pela estrada e pelos beirais ...


----------



## homem do mar (13 Ago 2014 às 00:19)

Boas por aqui máxima de 28 por agora 22.2 e já chuveu um pouco ainda a pouco


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2014 às 01:06)

Boa noite

O céu encobriu logo ao pôr do sol. Choveu fraco aqui em Carcavelos, na última hora, mas ainda molhou e até fez umas pequenas poças de água, menos de 1mm, claro. Vento fraco de NO. Temperatura mantém-se nos 22/23º (observação sem rigor, não disponho de instrumentos adequados).


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2014 às 01:28)

aqui está a começar a chuviscar mas ainda muito fraco, nem o chão molha, é aqueles chuviscos que só se sente uns pingos finos na cara, mas já é bom para recordar, que já não chove ha 20 e tal dias


----------



## homem do mar (13 Ago 2014 às 15:02)

Boas por aqui mínima de 18.5 por. Agora 26.6


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2014 às 16:42)

Boas tardes,

T.minima: *16,7ºC*

Agora,*21,3ºC *e vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2014 às 19:47)

*18,3ºC*  e vento forte (*40 km/h*).

Está desagradável.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Ago 2014 às 20:41)

Boas máxima de 26.8 por agora 21.2


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2014 às 20:45)

T.minima perto de ser igualada, estão *17,2ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2014 às 20:59)

Tanto a manhã como a tarde foram muito ventosas. Neste momento o vento continua moderado com rajadas fortes e com 19.3ºC actuais.

A sensação térmica é fresquinha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2014 às 21:20)

Hoje
Máxima 26 | Mínima 13 °C

actual: 19.4 °C

o dia de hoje foi marcado por vento moderado, com rajadas por vezes fortes durante a tarde. 

Vento de NW- 20.4 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2014 às 07:18)

Bom dia,

Minima: *15,6ºC*
Actual: *16,7ºC*


Seiça,Ourem segue nos *9,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2014 às 15:49)

27.7ºC e vento


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2014 às 15:54)

Boas,

*20,8ºC* e forte nortada ( vento medio na ordem dos *50 km/h*)


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2014 às 17:31)

Rajada de *77 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2014 às 19:09)

Vento médio nos *57 km/h*!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2014 às 21:00)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *15,7ºC* / *21,9ºC*

Dia marcado pela forte nortada, alias a t.maxima mostra isso mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2014 às 06:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *77 km/h*.



Bom dia

Dois dias de vento aqui em Carcavelos, não há muito mais a descrever além do que é observável nestes dois pequenos apontamentos de video de ontem à tarde dia 14, 5ªfeira, cerca das 17 horas:

Dia 13 ainda apareceram cirros e pequenos farrapos de nuvens sobre Sintra que não impediram a observação astronómica, apesar do vento forte na ordem dos 50 Km/h. Antes da Lua nascer foi possível ver algumas perseides, no cimo da Pedra Amarela, convenientemente bem agarrado ao marco geodésico e segurando um pesado tripé, aquelas teimosias próprias dos fanáticos da fotografia . Para além da bonita paisagem nocturna, acima e abaixo do horizonte, do nascer da Lua, etc, até ficou registado _um_ meteoro em 1 hora de observação 





Por cima da torre de vigia observa-se o meteoro a passar junto da estrela 51 Andromedae (HIP 7607) e um pouco acima o "W" da Cassiopeia. Observei outros mas, por azar, sempre na direcção oposta para onde a câmara estava virada, o maior foi na direcção SSO. Para o ano há mais, este foi o pior ano que eu me lembre para observação das perseides aqui pela zona de Sintra.
Apesar de não parecer, o vigia estava no seu posto da torre e não estava a dormir.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2014 às 12:08)

Boas

Mínima 17,4ºC

Rajada máxima 47km/h

Agora céu limpo e 26,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2014 às 19:37)

Boas tardes,

Hoje foi interessante observar, uma vez mais, que a nortada practicamente não se fazia sentir a norte do Cabo da Roca, mais propriamente Praia Grande, mostrando deste modo que a forte nortada está confinada a uma pequena parte do litoral.

Praia Grande, esta manhã.
Dia espectacular.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2014 às 20:16)

*Alcabideche *segue com *17,9ºC*.
Nortada bastante forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2014 às 07:55)

Boas

Mais uma madrugada fresca e ventosa, minima de *15,5ºC*

Agora: *17,1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (16 Ago 2014 às 13:39)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual: *29ºC*

Mínima: *9,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2014 às 14:06)

*23,7ºC*

Dia solarengo.


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2014 às 15:39)

por aqui *35.1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (16 Ago 2014 às 19:25)

*26,3ºC*

Máxima: *33,2ºC*
Mínima: *9,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2014 às 20:19)

minima: 13.8ºC
maxima: *35.5ºC*
actual: 25.9ºC vento fraco com cheiro a fumo


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2014 às 21:16)

Hoje
Máxima 36 | Mínima 17 °C

actual: 25.3 °C


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2014 às 21:39)

Boas

Noite agradável, *21,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2014 às 23:35)

Vento moderado a forte de *NE*, temperatura a subir, já vai nos *22,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2014 às 10:25)

Boas,

T.minima: *17,0ºC*
T.actual: *22,1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (17 Ago 2014 às 14:57)

Boa tarde

Dia quente, *34,9ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2014 às 17:43)

30.6ºC actuais e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## david 6 (17 Ago 2014 às 18:17)

minima: *12.4ºC*
maxima: *35.2ºC*
actual: 33.7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (17 Ago 2014 às 18:35)

*31,6ºC*

Máxima: *35,8ºC*
Mínima: *12ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2014 às 19:55)

Nuvens altas marcam presença desde à pouco com vento nulo.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Ago 2014 às 19:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> Nuvens altas marcam presença desde à pouco com vento nulo.



Sim, no Sat24 parece pó também mas acho estranho..


----------



## david 6 (17 Ago 2014 às 20:12)

de onde apareceu estas nuvens, muitas pequenas espalhadas pelo céu e está um cheiro a fumo de novo e nota se meio esbranquiçado, 3 dias de mais calor, 3 dias com fumo  

ainda tou com 29.6ºC


----------



## homem do mar (17 Ago 2014 às 21:23)

Boas máxima de 33.4 por agora 26.5


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2014 às 00:20)

Boas,

Lestada a bombar.

22,3ºC 

Do lado de lá da serra, em Janas o termometro marcava 17,0ºC.
____

Ontem, dia 17, foi registada uma valente amplitude térmica em Seiça.

*9,2ºC* / *36,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2014 às 01:58)

Boa madrugada.

Dia agradável, o de ontem; o primeiro deste mês com essa designação. Deste mês e não só.

Máxima de *29,9ºC*. Só ao fim de 17 dias a temperatura superou os 25,6ºC do início do mês.

De momento sigo com 17,8ºC e vento fraco. Humidade nos 84% e nada de lestada.

1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## rbsmr (18 Ago 2014 às 03:02)

Não sei se alguém mais registou mas ontem ocorreu um fenómeno (o qual agora não me recordo o nome) que já se tira verificado, há uns anos, em maior escala quer temporal quer geográfica:
Se reparem no espaço de poucos minutos registei uma mudança brusca na direcção e velocidade do vento e da temperatura:


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2014 às 11:28)

Hoje
Máxima 32 | Mínima 16 °C
actual- 29.7 °C 

Ontem
Máxima 37.7 | Mínima 15 °C


----------



## homem do mar (18 Ago 2014 às 14:30)

boas Mínima de 20.3 por agora 29.9


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2014 às 17:32)

david 6 disse:


> de onde apareceu estas nuvens, muitas pequenas espalhadas pelo céu e está um cheiro a fumo de novo e nota se meio esbranquiçado, 3 dias de mais calor, 3 dias com fumo
> 
> ainda tou com 29.6ºC



Boas tardes

Efectivamente essa foi a única novidade merecedora de uma foto nestes últimos quatro dias, de resto foram dias de... verão! Céu quase sempre limpo, alguma neblina a afectar a visibilidade distante, bruma de calor, algum fumo à mistura.
Imagem de ontem, domingo dia 17, em Lisboa nas Portas do Sol, cerca das 18 horas:


----------



## david 6 (19 Ago 2014 às 16:33)

minima de *10.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2014 às 17:03)

Boas tardes,

Mais uma t.maxima tórrida, *21,6ºC*.

Agora: *20,4ºC*

Nortada moderada a forte.
_____

Boa minima David6, no proximo fim-de-semana será a minha vez de partilhar uma minima fresca, no 2º local de seguimento. Espero bem que o RS do Geiras ainda esteja vivo.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2014 às 20:30)

Boas

Mínima de 16,8ºC e máxima de 28,0ºC

Rajada máxima 29km/h nada de nortadas por aqui!

Por agora estão 22,1ºC, 64%Hr, 1016,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2014 às 21:05)

*17,4ºC 
83 % HR*

O vento caiu quase na totalidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2014 às 15:49)

Boas

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *15,9ºC* / *24,1ºC*

Agora: *23,0ºC*
_____

O céu andou assim:







Local: Vale da ribeira de Caparide
Esta zona aquece bem.


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2014 às 19:27)

minima: 13.7ºC
maxima: 30.5ºC
actual: 25.4ºC e vento a enfraquecer


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2014 às 21:01)

Hoje
Máxima 35 | Mínima 14 °C
actual:21.9 °C
Hoje a nortada tirou "férias", pelo menos aqui.

Ontem
Máxima 32.7 | Mínima 12.9 °C


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2014 às 21:27)

*17,6ºc*


----------



## homem do mar (20 Ago 2014 às 22:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Extremos térmicos de hoje: *15,9ºC* / *24,1ºC*
> 
> ...



Boas hoje passei pela zona de seiça para ver a estação mas não tive sorte aquilo esta tudo vedado


----------



## homem do mar (20 Ago 2014 às 22:01)

Por aqui máxima de 29.3


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2014 às 23:05)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas hoje passei pela zona de seiça para ver a estação mas não tive sorte aquilo esta tudo vedado



Boas, 

Pois aquilo aparenta ser uma especie de quinta, enfim paciência. 
_____

Noite fresca, mais uma.
T.actual: *16,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2014 às 01:20)

Boa noite

Ao crepúsculo ontem, dia 20 4ªfeira, cerca de meia hora depois do pôr do sol, já apresentava a entrada de nuvens altas trazidas por uma corrente em altitude relativamente rápida de Oeste. Mantém-se as nuvens sobre a serra de Sintra (à direita) já observadas desde há três dias.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2014 às 11:23)

Céu muito nublado (6/8).

Vento fraco de ONO e 26,3 ºC.

Máximas em descida desde dia 19.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2014 às 16:45)

minima: 14.3ºC
maxima: 28.9ºC
actual: 28.0ºC e um ventinho

já estou farto deste tempo  estou com saudades da chuva e ainda por cima não se prevê nenhuns pingos para os proximos tempos


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2014 às 17:07)

Boas,

Dados de hoje ( retirados da nova aquisição, um datalogger)


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2014 às 17:47)

Boa tarde

Apesar de o céu estar agora praticamente limpo, só se vêem a oeste nuvens altas muito distantes, e bastante azul, de manhã havia belas nuvens. Formações de pequenos cumulos de base quase lenticular e com alguma organização, de aspecto invulgar dentro do enquadramento dos dias recentes:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2014 às 19:54)

Céu interessante, aqui por cima.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2014 às 17:12)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *16,2ºC* / *22,9ºC*

T.actual: *21,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2014 às 19:39)

mais um dia morto

minima: 14.7ºC
maxima: 28.1ºC
actual: 24.0ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2014 às 20:24)

*17,7ºc*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2014 às 08:42)

Bons dias,

Dados desta madrugada





_____

Mais logo reportarei a partir do 2ºlocal de seguimento, finalmente poderei actualizar a assinatura, t.maxima deve ter andado na casa dos 37ºC em meados de Junho.

Para quebrar o tédio meteorológico vou instalar alguns sensores em 3 vales lá na zona saloia, com o objectivo de registar as t.minimas da próxima madrugada, só espero que ocorra uma inversão de jeito. 

Segundo os meus familares,o vale mais frio é o vale do Pereiro, por lá as geadas são bem agressivas.
Como nunca lá meti os pés ou fiz qualquer registo naquele vale, vai ser interessante analisar aquela inversão.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2014 às 16:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> finalmente poderei actualizar a assinatura, t.maxima deve ter andado na casa dos 37ºC em meados de Junho.



Segundo o sensor, a maxima foi aos *38,4ºC* (meados de Junho).
_____

Neste momento, nuvens altas e vento moderado.
T.máxima: *24,9ºC*
T.actual: *23,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2014 às 18:53)

Boas tardes

Para distrair da "monotonia"  alguns aspectos do céu nos últimos dias.
Cascais, dia 21 5ªfeira, cirro-cumulus já documentados por 





jonas_87 disse:


> Céu interessante, aqui por cima.












e ao poente:





Carcavelos, dia 22, pouco antes do nascer do sol, novas formações desta vez parecem-me alto-cumulus:





Hoje dia 23 sábado, "raios negros" convergindo para a direcção oposta ao nascente, sombras de nuvens mais para o interior:





Neste momento o vento é fraco, a temperatura ronda os 26º e o céu estava assim há cerca de uma hora atrás:









(os efeitos de arco-íris são produzidos pela lente da câmara)


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2014 às 21:25)

Boas noites,

A inversão(ainda que pouco intensa, o vento ainda não é nulo) já vai proporcionando uns *13,9ºC*.
_____

Fotos do vale do Pereiro.







Vertente sul, bem ingrime. 






Sensor colocado junto à linha de água


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2014 às 23:04)

12,5ºC e 97 % HR
Vento nulo.

Está fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2014 às 08:59)

Boas

Registos feitos.

Apareceu nebulosidade baixa por volta das 4:30, portanto as minimas podiam ter sido mais baixas.

No *vale do Cabrito* a inversão não foi grande coisa, dos três é o que reúne menos condições para o registo de fortes inversões. 
Aparentemente o *vale do Pereiro* é efectivamente mais frio que o *vale da Mangancha*, agora é fazer inúmeros registos para confirmar esse padrão térmico.
Lá para Dezembro vai ser interessante fazer registos naquele buraco. 

Mapa com os valores da t.minima.







Segundo consta, ainda existe um vale bastante frio, provavelmente o mais gélido de todos.
(Curiosamente, todos eles têm a mesma orientação E-O, o que é sempre uma mais-valia para a forte inversão). 


Este, *vale do Cuco*.







Ficará para outra oportunidade.


Peço desculpa ao moderados por estar a inundar o topico com estes posts.


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2014 às 15:00)

tive minima de *9.7ºC*  

por agora 30.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Ago 2014 às 16:26)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada fresca, com mínima de *15,4ºC*. Por agora sigo com 23,2ºC, com máxima até ao momento de *23,7ºC*.

51% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão. Vento em geral fraco.

---

Volto a realçar que a *máxima mensal* é de apenas *29,7ºC*, correspondendo o *2º lugar* do top a *25,6ºC*!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Ago 2014 às 17:25)

Hoje
Máxima 35 | Mínima 12 °C
actual: 30.6 °C
Hoje as 7:30 da manha notava-se bem o arrefecimento.

Ontem
Máxima 35.2 | Mínima 13.9 °C


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2014 às 17:40)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos(Vale da Mangancha,Mafra): *9,9ºC* / *26,1ºC*
____

Agora de volta à base e a um clima menos extremado.
T.actual: 20,6ºC
Nortada moderada a forte.
________



david 6 disse:


> tive minima de *9.7ºC*
> 
> por agora 30.6ºC



Na próxima madrugada és capaz de ter uma minima ainda mais baixa.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2014 às 22:18)

Noite desagradável, mais uma.

*16,9ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2014 às 22:26)

17.7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (24 Ago 2014 às 22:34)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *15,4ºC*

Máxima: *28,1ºC*
Mínima: *11,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2014 às 09:45)

Mínima de 15,3ºC, neste momento 18,9ºC, há dias de Outubro mais quentes .


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2014 às 13:43)

boas

Mínima 16,8ºC

A máxima até agora foi de 27,3ºC agora baixou para os 24,2ºC 

Que saudades de umas boas chuvadas  maldito verão seco este por aqui...


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Ago 2014 às 14:58)

Não costumo reportar temperaturas por não ter o sensor em condições para ter leituras fiaveis, mas dado que estou agora uns dias pela margem sul, entre a Marisol e Belverde, tenho cá a "estação" do Lidl, que não prima pela precisão, mas dá para ter uma ideia , e pelo menos das mínimas posso relatar com alguma fidelidade, e tenho tido nestas duas ultimas noites umas mínimas de +-11,5º coisa que normalmente anda pelos 15 - 17º, portanto bem frescas para a época do ano, no entanto não sei a que horas a estação fáz um reset aos extremos.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2014 às 15:12)

E eis que, como quem não quer a coisa, estamos a ter o 2º dia mais quente do mês de Agosto. 

Máxima até ao momento de *25,8ºC*.

44% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *15,3ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Ago 2014 às 15:24)

Mais um dia quente, com 32.0ºC actuais.


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2014 às 15:28)

minima de *8.9ºC* 

actual: 33.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2014 às 15:33)

Máxima de 27,1ºC, até que está um dia bom, pena é a ventania do costume, de momento 26,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2014 às 17:46)

Boas tardes,

Resumo de hoje.






(Dados retirados do datalogger)

As minimas continuam frescas.

_____

Agora, *21,8ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
_Capacete_ na serra.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2014 às 00:41)

Boa noite

A frente oclusa de muito fraca actividade ainda conseguiu fazer as nuvens sobre a serra de Sintra produzirem alguma precipitação na forma de chuvisco, para o fim da tarde e princípio da noite. Mas o verdadeiro produtor de água foi o nevoeiro associado ao vento com rajadas: tudo bem molhado e mesmo a escorrer pelos caminhos, estradas de pedra escorregadias. Debaixo das copas mais altas "chovia" a sério, era preciso guarda-chuva. Paradoxalmente, para não apanharmos "chuva", tínhamos que sair de baixo das árvores  . Humidade a 100% mas temperatura amena apesar do vento.

Agora aqui por Carcavelos, céu nublado por nuvens baixas, com abertas, vento fraco NNO.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Ago 2014 às 22:18)

Boas mínima de 21.3 máxima de 27.6


----------



## Lousano (26 Ago 2014 às 22:52)

Boa noite.

O Verão continua com temperaturas moderadas, mas as noites começam a aquecer.

Ontem 18,7ºC de Tmin e hoje poderemos ter a primeira Tmin "tropical".

Tactual: 22,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2014 às 00:48)

Boas,

Inicio de madrugada bem agradavel.
Vento fraco e *19,8ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2014 às 01:01)

19.7ºC po aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2014 às 14:20)

Hoje
Máxima 34 | Mínima 17 °C
actual: 32.6 °C

Ontem
Máxima 31.1 | Mínima 20 °C


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Ago 2014 às 14:22)

32.2ºC actuais com 48% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2014 às 14:31)

Boas

Mais uma dia bem quente a mínima foi tropical 20,4ºC e por agora sigo com 31,0ºC o vento sopra fraco de NW


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2014 às 16:35)

Boas tardes,

Resumo de hoje.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Ago 2014 às 17:59)

São 18h e estão ainda 31.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2014 às 18:39)

Boa tarde.

Dia agradável, sem dúvida, mas ainda longe dos calores veranescos. Na média, diria.

Extremos de *18,9ºC* a *26,6ºC*.

Actuais 25,4ºC com 49% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2014 às 20:57)

Boas,

Por aqui,estão *19,9ºC*.
O céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2014 às 21:02)

minima: 17.8ºC
maxima: 32.3ºC
actual: 23.2ºC e vento fraco


----------



## homem do mar (28 Ago 2014 às 00:27)

Boas por aqui dia agradável de verão com mínima de 19.9 e máxima de 30.5 por agora 23.0


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2014 às 02:42)

20.1ºC e a subir, céu encoberto


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2014 às 03:44)

21.5ºC e o vento também aumentou, já se faz ouvir um pouco e ceu encoberto


----------



## homem do mar (28 Ago 2014 às 15:42)

Boas por aqui mínima dw 21.9 por agora 29.0


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2014 às 17:23)

Boas tardes

Aspecto do céu uma hora atrás, às 16:22. É de notar que estas nuvens mal aparecem nas imagens de satélite.






As manhãs têm sido nubladas por nuvens baixas habituais:




durante o dia o céu limpa e ao poente começam a aparecer novamente as nuvens baixas:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Ago 2014 às 21:04)

Mais um dia acima dos 30 ºC, como tantos outros.

Máxima de 31,4 ºC e céu pouco nublado, com vento fraco quase todo o dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2014 às 21:08)

Boas,

T.actul: *19,6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Ago 2014 às 21:20)

Ainda 23,1 ºC e 64 % de humidade relativa.

Vento calmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2014 às 23:14)

*19,2ºC*
Vento fraco
Céu limpo aqui, alguma nebulosidade alta a NE.

Mantem-se o _tédio meteorológico_...


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2014 às 01:59)

Nuvens espectaculares ao pôr-do-sol, que não foi muito colorido, mas os cirros que divergiam da frente em dissipação ( a mesma que passou em S.Miguel e depois ainda produziu alguma inesperada chuva fraca no litoral norte ao fim da tarde) davam um belo efeito cénico, ajudado pelos largos horizontes e extensão de areia na maré baixa da praia de Carcavelos. Os surfistas também compareceram à ligeira ondulação de fundo que apareceu para variar da já longa série de dias de águas calmas; o fino quarto crescente da Lua já lá estava.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2014 às 20:02)

T.actual: *18,7ºC*

Nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Ago 2014 às 20:11)

Vento moderado e 22.7ºC actuais.


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2014 às 21:21)

20.7ºC e vento fraco agora, durante a tarde foi o dia da semana em que a nortada teve mais intensa


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2014 às 02:36)

Boa noite

Ao pôr-do-sol de ontem foi visível um parélio ("_sundog_") à esquerda (22º) do sol (provavelmente havia outro à direita mas estava fora do meu ângulo de vista):





O crepúsculo apresentou uns ténues raios produzidos pelo sol poente a cerca de três centenas de quilómetros a oeste, resultado das sombras originadas por nuvens de extensão vertical numa zona a essa distância da costa (mais longe do que as visíveis nas fotos); não eram muito pronunciados possivelmente devido à baixa humidade nos níveis altos. As nuvens podiam ser observadas na imagem de satélite e correspondiam a mais uma frente oclusa em dissipação proveniente das perturbações que têm atravessado os Açores e que praticamente se desvanecem antes de atingir o continente.
Neste momento o céu está nublado por nuvens altas que ocultam a maior parte das estrelas.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2014 às 07:53)

Bom dia

Amanhecer cénico com um cheiro intenso a maresia, vento fraco ou nulo, várias gaivotas em terra, mar calmo com alguma ondulação mas fraca. Nuvens médias e altas em deslocamento rápido para Leste. Neblina no horizonte em terra.




Nuvens médias longínquas a oeste...


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Ago 2014 às 10:59)

Bom dia,

Estão neste momento 24.2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2014 às 13:51)

Boas

Dia mais fresco, registo *21,4ºC*.
Nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2014 às 15:47)

28.8ºC vento fraco e céu pouco nublado com umas nuvens altas mas fraquinhas


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2014 às 17:50)

Boa tarde

Dia de verão com temperatura a subir, a que não falta um abrandamento da nortada, fraca neste momento, e um céu azul com decorações para ficar a contemplar e a sonhar.
Estes altocumulus foram produzindo Virga enquanto percorriam rapidamente o céu numa trajectória de SO para ENE, em menos de duas horas vieram do horizonte e passaram por cima.




As quatro nuvens eram perfeitamente visíveis isoladas na imagem de satélite também.





O horizonte tem uma camada de neblina, com cerca de cem metros de espessura junto ao cabo mas bastante mais espessa ao largo da costa.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2014 às 18:42)

*19,7ºC
*

Na próxima madrugada as inversões vão ser mais intensas.
Estou curioso para ver a minima de Alvega assim como a própria amp.térmica diária.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2014 às 21:01)

Hoje
actual:23.1 °C

Ontem
Máxima 30.7 | Mínima 17.1 °C


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2014 às 21:06)

minima: 16.2ºC
maxima: 29.1ºC
actual: 21.0ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2014 às 21:29)

*17,9ºC*

Alguma nebulosidade aqui por cima, oriunda do _capacete_ na serra.


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2014 às 00:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> *17,9ºC*
> 
> Alguma nebulosidade aqui por cima, oriunda do _capacete_ na serra.



E com alguma precipitação oculta nos pontos mais altos da Serra.

Sobretudo junto das árvores mais altas e antigas.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 07:39)

belem disse:


> E com alguma precipitação oculta nos pontos mais altos da Serra.
> 
> Sobretudo junto das árvores mais altas e antigas.



Acredito que sim,  sempre que existe capacete na serra, ocorre precipitação oculta, e este verão tem havido uma bela rega por lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 11:05)

Boas,

*21,8ºC*
Céu limpo 
Vento fraco de NO.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2014 às 13:37)

por aqui 30.5ºC


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2014 às 14:37)

Impressionante as diferenças de temperatura entre Cabanas e Setúbal (nada que eu não esteja habituado):

– às 13h a temperatura em Setúbal na parte norte/alta (zona do Jumbo) variava entre os *+23,5ºC* e os *+24,5ºC*, 
com uma brisa fresca, mas em Cabanas, apenas 15 minutos depois a temperatura já era de *+28,5ºC!* 

P.s: 
_Estes dados que apresento são a média dos valores registados pelo termómetro do carro, 
e para confirmar/corrobar estes valores comparei-os com os valores apresentados 
pela minha estação e termómetro da Auriol (Lidl) e de todos valores 
de estações meteorologicas amadoras presentes nos sites *wunderground* e *meteoclimatic.*_


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2014 às 14:48)

Aqui em Cabanas a temperatura actual é de *+29,1ºC*.
Céu limpo e ausência de vento ou vento muito fraco.
Se o vento não soprar com mais intensidade, acredito que chegarei hoje a uma temperatura máxima a rondar os *+31,5ºC/+33ºC.
*
Estavam previstos *+29ºC* para Palmela hoje, mas amanhã estão previstos *+36ºC* para Palmela e *+35ºC* para Setúbal. 
Uiii, estou para ver, ainda por cima, amanhã tenho um compromisso em Setúbal Às 16H, vou destilar...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2014 às 14:52)

Mais um dia quente, como tem sido costume, embora na média.

De momento com 29,9 ºC, devendo ultrapassar ligeiramente os 30 ºC ainda hoje.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de SE.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2014 às 14:55)

por aqui vou com 32.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 15:20)

Por aqui, *23,5ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2014 às 15:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui, *23,5ºC*.



shee a diferença junto ao litoral com aqui um pouco mais para o interior

vou com 32.7ºC


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2014 às 16:16)

*33.5ºC* ja nao deve subir muito mais


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 16:45)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *15,2ºC* / *23,5ºC*

Agora: *22,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2014 às 16:50)

minima: *13.2ºC*
maxima: *33.5ºC*
actual: 32.3ºC e levantou se um pouco o vento

amanhã é que vai ser bem quente, estou a espera de uns 37ºC no minimo


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2014 às 18:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Extremos térmicos de hoje: *15,2ºC* / *23,5ºC*
> 
> Agora: *22,9ºC*



Uii! Que fresquinho. Tens o ar condicionado ligado?... 
Aqui na sala (com ar condicionado) estão *+23ºC*. 
Lá fora estão ainda *+28.4ºC.*

Extremos de hoje: 
mínima *+19,7ºC*
máxima *+30,4ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2014 às 18:53)

Ainda 30,3 ºC na terra quente oriental Lisboeta.

Ainda não há brisa marítima a entrar.

A máxima foi registada às 18:32h.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 18:58)

Thomar disse:


> Uii! Que fresquinho. Tens o ar condicionado ligado?...





Sim, esperava mais calor, de facto a minha máxima foi baixa,isto comparando com os registos das estações circundantes,volta e meia,acontece.
Embora fraco, o vento soprou de NO/SO.

Esta zona é curiosa, pois a partida pode-se pensar que Alcabideche (interior de Cascais) é mais quente que Cascais(vila/zona costeira), mas não é o caso, ou seja aqui nesta parte do concelho esse factor("interioridade") é irrelevante, o mesmo não acontece na zona mais a este do concelho de Cascais,aí a "interioridade" já se faz sentir nas temperaturas. 

Alcabideche sofre muito a influência da brisa marítima, a própria proximidade da vertente sul da serra de Sintra, faz com que a zona seja fustigada com aqueles grandes vendavais que a nortada proporciona.
Amanhã já devo ter uma máxima minimamente aceitavel.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2014 às 19:00)

Impressionante é o facto de a temperatura não estar a descer ainda.

Por vezes ainda sobe, mostra-se bastante sustentada na casa dos 30 ºC.

Ligeira subida agora para 30,4 ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Ago 2014 às 20:36)

Hoje
Máxima 36 | Mínima 17 °C

actual: 26.5 °C

Hoje foi mais um dia bem quente, e amanha vamos ver até onde irá chegar.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 22:18)

*18,5ºc*
*79* % HR


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2014 às 23:23)

20.7ºC 74% hr


----------

